# Disapointed in Lost Vape



## Clouds4Days (17/3/17)

Ok so where to begin...

I bought a Lost Vape Duo in a Group buy and received the Mod at Vapecon.
Everything went fine until the first week of December.

The Mod would fire and then after a few presses the mod would shut itself down.
Tried restoring back to default settings etc.. But no luck.

I contacted the person i got the Mod from (i will not be saying where i got the Mod as this is not the problem, they were more than helpful and did try their out most best to help resolve my issue and situation)

They were helpful and within a week we sent the Mod back to Lost Vape to resolve the issue.
3 months later i recieve the Mod back from Lost Vape.
Im so excited i canot wait to stick my atty on and so i do.

What happens.... The exact same thing, they didn't even bother and just sent back the mod in the same state it was.

At this point im boiling as i have been without my Mod for 3 months and now its still f$#ked up.

So i contact the Mod supplier again and once again they were really apologetic as to all this.
I then said im not gonna sit without my mod again for 3 months.

Lost Vape contacted us back saying i do not need to send my old mod back but they will send me a refurbished unit as the DUO is no longer in production.
I agreed to this and waited 2 weeks for my Mod to arrive.

Yesterday i recieve my Mod and this is what i get...






I have never in my life seen this, you expect me to be happy with a mod all scratched WTF....
AND.... thats not all the fire button was getting stuck when i would press it.

If that was the only Mod you had LOST VAPE i would have rather refunded the customer or offered me a diffrent Model.

Very very poor quality standards.


I have since taken the chip from the refurbished Mod and put it in my old Mod casing which is spotless. I would have rather had Lost Vape just send me a new DNA board then have sent me that piece of crap.

O yes and because i could not charge my lipo all those months the Lipo battery has seen its last of days already too.

You will never get another sale from me Lost Vape if this is the after service you are offering.

Vape on peeps...

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/17)

@phanatik here is my views on lost vape bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so where to begin...
> 
> I bought a Lost Vape Duo in a Group buy and received the Mod at Vapecon.
> Everything went fine until the first week of December.
> ...


I don't even think Lost Vape is the only one dude.

I have had nightmares with Vaporshark in the past that went on for ages.

Sorry to hear about your shitty experience.



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (17/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so where to begin...
> 
> I bought a Lost Vape Duo in a Group buy and received the Mod at Vapecon.
> Everything went fine until the first week of December.
> ...


That just sucks man, not acceptable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> That just sucks man, not acceptable.



It is terrible pa. Ive managed to sort the fire button, by opening it up and transferring the chip into the other body the fire button works ok now.

It still mind boggles me how they could send me a replacement mod looking like that thinking i would be happy.


----------



## Pixstar (17/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> It is terrible pa. Ive managed to sort the fire button, by opening it up and transferring the chip into the other body the fire button works ok now.
> 
> It still mind boggles me how they could send me a replacement mod looking like that thinking i would be happy.


Are you just gonna leave it at that?


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> Are you just gonna leave it at that?



I have let the Mod supplier know that im not happy and i did record a video of the Fire button issue before i resolved it myself.

I will leave it at that on my side, if they could send me a mod like that i doubt they will even care to say or do anything else.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/17)

I had a problem with my Lost Vape DNA200... @kimbo sent it back to them for me and when it returned it was 100% perfect. So I was lucky!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I had a problem with my Lost Vape DNA200... @kimbo sent it back to them for me and when it returned it was 100% perfect. So I was lucky!



At least uncle @Rob Fisher , they not the cheapest of Mods.
Im just glad i was at least able to put something together myself.

This is my mod now with my old casing so yous can see the condition my mod was in compared to what they sent me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash (17/3/17)

This is crazy to hear things like that. I hope this post finds its way to them so they would see how they themselves are hurting their own brand.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (18/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so where to begin...
> 
> I bought a Lost Vape Duo in a Group buy and received the Mod at Vapecon.
> Everything went fine until the first week of December.
> ...


Some of these companies act as if making one whole is going to break them and after all the B.S. they act as if they are doing you a great favor by doing so.A company reaps the profit ten fold when it does the right thing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

